# I have a favor to ask each of you, my dear friends



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'd LOVE to have a picture of each of you with your fluff. I have a room that I'm decorating it's my special room. I'd love to have a wall of pictures of my dear SM family :wub: I love you so, and spend time in my special room praying and just thinking good thoughts for you and for my family and other loved ones, my room makes my heart full of joy, I find great peace and comfort when I step in my room. If you would like to pm me I'll give you my email address so I can receive your pictures 
Once I have enough pictures I'll make my special love wall. It makes me feel so close to each of you and your precious babies. 
I will eventually take a picture of my love wall and show you.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh, Paula...you know how much I love you but I'm not very photogenic. I have but one picture of Lacie and I and its not that good. I won't be of any help unless of course you will settle for just my three girls picture.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Paula. That's just the sweetest thing...like you. :wub: We would be honored to be on your wall. I'll have to go through my photos and find a good one of Tyler and I. Thank you. :smootch:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Paula, what a super sweet idea!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

We'd be honored too. I've got a couple of the 3 of us--I will send. Do you want me to email or attach?

xoxoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, you are so special!
I just sent one ---it was from March when we took Marco & his mom to Hilton Head for 2 weeks---w. Kitzi & Lisi! 
Hugs.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I would be happy to send you a photo Paula, now to find one.... it makes me feel good to know you will have a special room for all of us.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How sweet, we will send you something after I return from my trip. Don't forget you owe 3 favorite pictures of Maddie.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

That's such a great idea! All I have are selfies of me and my pups. They seem to be way cuter than me even when they wake up!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I will send you one even though I hate pictures of myself. I guess as long as my handsome little Pipper is in it the focus will be on him anyways.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have to find one and I just emailed you to test if the email I had for you from the videos still work.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so excited about this. You all make my life full and happy:wub: I love you


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a sweet idea! I have to see if I have any since I'm usually the one with the camera!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> Oh, Paula...you know how much I love you but I'm not very photogenic. I have but one picture of Lacie and I and its not that good. I won't be of any help unless of course you will settle for just my three girls picture.



Joanne you sound like me. I'll take pictures of your precious girls:wub: maybe a neighbor would take a picture, just sayin




Snowbody said:


> Oh Paula. That's just the sweetest thing...like you. :wub: We would be honored to be on your wall. I'll have to go through my photos and find a good one of Tyler and I. Thank you. :smootch:


Sue I received your picture you are beautiful :wub: inside and out, love love love the picture and little Tyler



lydiatug said:


> Oh Paula, what a super sweet idea!!!


Lydia I need a picture please



kd1212 said:


> We'd be honored too. I've got a couple of the 3 of us--I will send. Do you want me to email or attach?
> 
> xoxoxo



email is fine Kim, looking forward to putting my love wall up:wub:


edelweiss said:


> Paula, you are so special!
> I just sent one ---it was from March when we took Marco & his mom to Hilton Head for 2 weeks---w. Kitzi & Lisi!
> Hugs.


Sandi I received your precious picture, your beautiful. I'll be praying for your little grandson also



Maglily said:


> I would be happy to send you a photo Paula, now to find one.... it makes me feel good to know you will have a special room for all of us.



looking forward to getting your picture Brenda,:chili:



wkomorow said:


> How sweet, we will send you something after I return from my trip. Don't forget you owe 3 favorite pictures of Maddie.


So Walter where are you going on your trip? I'll be praying for safe travels, are you taking little Lucky? I'm looking forward to your picture you have a very special place in our hearts.:blink: I'll be looking at Maddie's pictures she's not very photogenic 



Smtf773 said:


> That's such a great idea! All I have are selfies of me and my pups. They seem to be way cuter than me even when they wake up!!


Send a selfie Stacey email one please



pippersmom said:


> I will send you one even though I hate pictures of myself. I guess as long as my handsome little Pipper is in it the focus will be on him anyways.



Kathy you remind me of myself lol can't wait to get you and little Pipper's picture :wub:



mdbflorida said:


> I have to find one and I just emailed you to test if the email I had for you from the videos still work.


. Looking forward to your picture Mags:wub:



maggieh said:


> What a sweet idea! I have to see if I have any since I'm usually the one with the camera!



Maggie I am so excited to get my love wall going. Looking forward to one of your pictures :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, you can probably paper the entire room w/mine---at first it would not go & then it sent 3 times! :smilie_tischkante: Sorry!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
It is nice to know I, along w/my SM friends, have a room someplace since the one here in Austria is getting more temporary! :web:
Thank you too for praying for my little grandson. He needs those prayers more than ever at this time in his life. He is so precious to me. But then you know how precious they are---esp. with all the difficulties yours has faced. I do pray for him too.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Can you believe I don't have a pic of myself with my two?! I will work on that! It will have to be when we are all three fluffed, lol!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just sent you a picture. Actually I sent you two different ones because I attached the wrong picture first try. It had me as being a pink stuffed toy.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Spent the week in Oklahoma, I am actually in Atlanta waiting for my connection right now. My neighbor two doors down visits him during the week to play with him and break up his day. She takes care of him when I travel. He does not like being away from home. Luck stays home and she gones over several times a day, feeds him and gives him his medicine. He is far less stressed this way; his been playful all week.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Spent the week in Oklahoma, I am actually in Atlanta waiting for my connection right now. My neighbor two doors down visits him during the week to play with him and break up his day. She takes care of him when I travel. He does not like being away from home. Luck stays home and she gones over several times a day, feeds him and gives him his medicine. He is far less stressed this way; his been playful all week.


 
I wish I lived closer I'd help, little Lucky grammie would spoil you just right


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I know you would. But that would be like sprinkling salt on job's wife. It be hard to see how he could get more spoiled.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> I know you would. But that would be like sprinkling salt on job's wife. It be hard to see how he could get more spoiled.


Darn spell check - Lot's wife.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava says she must be front and center! :blush:


What a sweet thing to do....I hope I can find a good picture for you, my pups are dirty and we still don't have our grooming supplies here yet....

Love you, girlfriend.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Bump.......


I need your pictures, just a reminder:wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

PM me your email Paula? 

We are headed to Spokane on Sunday, yippeeeee!!! Couple of stop-overs for some visiting, but we'll get there a few days early to check out the area. I'm SO excited to meet you! You are still coming right???



Matilda's mommy said:


> Bump.......
> 
> 
> I need your pictures, just a reminder:wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

What a sweet idea!! It would be so nice to have photos of everyone with their pups:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Paula, what a nice and special thing to do. I will look for a picture. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Am I too late? I'd love to get a new photo with me and my pups...Ava and Chyna get groomed this coming Friday. Then I'll need to find someone to take our picture (I'm the photographer around here, lol)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Am I too late? I'd love to get a new photo with me and my pups...Ava and Chyna get groomed this coming Friday. Then I'll need to find someone to take our picture (I'm the photographer around here, lol)


 
no Pat your not late, there will always be room for another.
Looking forward to getting your picture girlfriend :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry I don't have one with me, but I do have one with the loves of my life..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh and miss Sassy


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a lovely thing to do Paula. I would be happy to sent one if you like to my birthday buddy :tender:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

silverhaven said:


> What a lovely thing to do Paula. I would be happy to sent one if you like to my birthday buddy :tender:


I'd love your picture Maureen :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh Paula, I'm sorry I kept forgetting. Luckily I finally found the charger cord for my camera's battery and Jodi just got groomed today - now I need a haircut lol. Although I'm sure I could find an older photo too. I will start looking.


----------

